

Rootless Root: The Unix Koans of Master Foo - zenlinux
http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/

======
xirium
Compare [http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/script-
kiddie.ht...](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html)
and <http://www.bash.org/?742386>

